# أذا كنت تستعدين للزواج .. فعليك الأجابة عن الـ 7 أسئلة الآتية !!



## النهيسى (18 ديسمبر 2009)

أذا كنت تستعدين للزواج .. فعليك الأجابة عن الـ 7 أسئلة الآتية !!
هل أنت مستعدة للزواج؟ .. اليك عزيزتى 7 أسئلة تساعدك أنت وشريك حياتك فى تحديد مدى استعدادكما لتلك الحياة الجديدة.
فبعض هذه الأسئلة مخصصة لك أنتى كفرد ، والبعض الآخر لكما كزوجان، كما أن الهدف من تلك الأسئلة هو الكشف عن استعدادكما لأتخاذ هذا القرار الذى من شانه أن يستمر مدى الحياة.

1- هل عقلك يفكر بلغة "انا" أم "نحن"؟
عندما تفكرين فى المستقبل وتصورين الأشياء التى ستكون لديك وتقومين بها، هل يكون زوجك هناك؟

فأذا كنتى تفكرين فى مستقبلك وأن زوجك يحتل المكان الأعظم فيه، فعقلك هنا يفكر بلغة "نحن".

ولكن للأسف هناك العديد من النساء اللاتى يستعدن للزواج ويفكرن فقط فى المستقبل لأنفسهم، وعندما يأتى هذا المستقبل ليصبح حاضرا يجدن أنه لا يتطابق مع تلك الأحلام التى راودتهن، ومن ثم يشعرن بالأحباط وعدم السعادة فى حياتهم الزوجية.

فالحياة علمتنا أن الحب ليس فقط أن ننظر فى عين بعضنا البعض، ولكن أيضا أن نفكر معا وفى نفس الاتجاه".

فأذا كنت غير مستعدة لتلك المشاركة وأن تقوما بالتخطيط لحياتكما معا، فيؤسفنى أن أبلغك أنك غير مستعدة للزواج الآن.

2- هل نضجتى حقا أم مازلتى تفكرين بهذا العقل الطفولى؟
ان الوقت الذى تشعرين فيه أنك أصغر من أن تكونى متزوجة ولديك طفل يختلف عن الوقت الذى تصبحين فيه متزوجة بالفعل وأم لطفل، هذا ما يحدث لآلاف المتزوجون.

فالزواج أو أى من علاقات الحياة المستمرة للأبد هى مهنة الكبار، كما أن أولوياتك يجب أن تتغير من كونها موجهة لدعم نفسك الى دعم زواجك.

فأن رغبتك فى تحقيق الأستقرار فى حياتك الزوجية والتخطيط المالى لمستقبلك يجب أن تكون لها الأسبقية على رغباتك فى الحصول على أحدث الأدوات واللعب والموديلات المختلفة.

والمسئولية التى تحملينها تجاه زوجك وأطفالك يجب أن يكون لها الأولوية على مسئولياتك الخاصة، كقضاء الوقت خارج المنزل مع الأصدقاء وممارسة الأنشطة الأجتماعية.

ولا بئس أن تعترفى أنك لست على استعداد لتحمل مسئولية أخرى، هذا شىء لا يمسك بسوء، ولكن اذا لم تعترفي بذلك وأخترتى أن تتزوجى بشخص مستعد لتحمل تلك المسئولية، هنا ستنشأ العديد من المشاكل فى علاقتكما.

والأسوأ من ذلك أذا قمتى باختيار شخص هو أيضا غير مستعد لتحمل المسئولية، هنا ستحدث فوضى بلاشك فى حياتكما وستصبح مثل السيارة التى تسير على الطريق السريع ولا يوجد أحد خلف عجلة القيادة.

3- هل شريك حياتك هو الشخص المناسب لك أم هناك من هو أفضل منه؟
فمن الطبيعى أن تعلمى بقلبك وعقلك أن الشخص الذى ارتضيتيه زوجا لك هو أفضل شخص على الأطلاق، اما اذا اخترتى أن تتزوجى على أى حال فستظلى تلاحظين وسيتحرك قلبك نحو الأشخاص الأفضل.

والقاعدة هنا أن تنتظرى الشخص المناسب لك حقا.

هذا لا يعنى أنك تحتاجين الى الكمال، فالكمال لله وحده ولا يوجد شىء من هذا القبيل.

ولكن أنتظري الشخص المكمل لك والذى تستطيعين معه قضاء بقية حياتك.

وقبل أى شىء أريد منك الجلوس وحدك ولتسألى نفسك:"هل أريد الزواج من أى شخص أم أفضل شخص؟"

ولتعملى أن هناك شخصا ما لكل شخص، وأن الشخص المناسب لك سوف يجدك يوما ما، فهناك مثل قديم يقول "عندما تتفتح الزهور، فسيأتى النحل".

4- هل أنتى مستعدة للزواج حقا أم أقنعتى نفسك بذلك؟
فأذا تم اقناعك بالزواج، فأنتى غير مستعدة له الآن، فينبغى أن تدركى وبلا شك معنى أنك ستظلين مع شخص ما بقية حياتك، ومن ثم الأستعداد له.

فكرى أنك قد تظلين معه لمدة"80 عاما" ثم اسألى نفسك هل أنا مستعدة لهذا الألتزام؟

فيجب أن يكون قلبك وعقلك على اتفاق، واذا قال قلبك"نعم" ويقول عقلك"لا" فأنتى لم تتخذى قرار الزواج بعد.

وننصحك فى هذه الحالة أن تكونى على وعى قبل اتخاذ هذا القرار المصيرى، وان تعملى فيه قلبك وعقلك على حد السواء.

5- هل تستطيعان التغلب على الخلافات التى قد تنشأ بينكما؟
ان كل علاقة تواجه العديد من الخلافات والتحديات، وعليك توقع ذلك فى أى وقت، فأنتى أو زوجك سيقوم أى منكما بفعل الأشياء التى قد تتسبب فى بعض المشاكل وغضب الآخر، ولكن هل تستطيعا التغلب عليها ومواجهتها؟

فأذا كان أحد منكما يخاف مما يقوم به الآخر أثناء غضبه، فهو ليس مستعد للزواج الآن، فالتوافق فى الخلاف هو على نفس الدرجة من الأهمية كالتوافق فى الحب .. وفى الواقع هو جزء من الحب ذاته.

6- هل بينكما توافق؟
فالتوافق يكن فى الأطفال، ومكان السكن وهل ستقومون بشراء منزل خاص أم عن طريق الأستئجار، هل يمكن انتقال الآباء عند الكبر للعيش معكم؟.

فكل هذه الأشياء عليكما مناقشتها والتى سيتضح من خلالها هل أنتما على اتفاق أم لا.

فلا تفترضى أنك ستقومين بتغيير رأى زوجك تجاه أمر ما بعد ذلك، فربما يكون الطلاق هو نتاج هذا المعتقد.

فكرا سويا فى مستقبلكما، ولتعلما أن أمور الأطفال ومكان الأقامة يمكن أن يكونا من الأمور المهددة لعلاقتكما، لذا عليكما تسويتها من الآن قبل الندم بعد ذلك.

7- هل تتشابه أفكاركما للحياة الزوجية ولدور كل منكما فيها؟
فكثيرا ما نجد بعض الأشخاص تستمر فترة خطوبتهما بضع سنوات، ويعيشون خلالها قصة حب رائعة، وتنتهى هذه الفترة بالزواج ولكن تحدث المفاجأة ويأتى الطلاق بعد سنة واحدة فقط!! .. فماذا حدث؟

يرجع السبب فى ذلك هو اختلاف توقعات كل منهما عن الآخر كزوج، ومن هنا تنشأ حالة من الغضب والأحباط والأرتباك ويبدأ كل منهما فى ألقاء اللوم على الآخر.

فأذا كان لديكم وجهات نظر مختفلة عن دور كل منكما كزوج أو زوجة، فينبغى عليكما التحدث فى تلك المسائل أولا وقبل الشروع فى اتخاذ قرار الزواج.

الخلاصة
ان الزواج هو أمر هام للغاية ويجب أن يأخذ على محمل الجد، فهو ليس علاقة حب فحسب بل هو الحياة السعيدة التى تعيشينها مع زوجك.

فالفرق بين السعادة والشقاء يكمن فى الأستعداد والتوافق قبل الزفاف، وأن مفتاح السعادة هو الحب والتوافق والتسامح وكذلك المشاركة. 


 
http://www.arabnet5.com/news.asp?c=2&id=35869​


----------



## candy shop (19 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع قيم يا نهيسى 

شكرااااااااااااااا لتعبك 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك 

انا متابعه   معاك ومنتظره المشاركات
​


----------



## النهيسى (19 ديسمبر 2009)

*منهى الشكر


للمرور الغالى جدا

العدرا معاكم بالنعمه والبركه​*


----------

